# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > DISCUSSION OF STEROID BRANDS and UGL's >  Nova pharma test e ?????

## ryzel

Hey guys, 

Has anyone heard of/had experience with Test E by the lab NOVA PHARMA ???

I recently got a bottle from a friend and have been searching google for hours with 0 luck finding out anything about it...!! 

Anyone know if this stuff is legit..?

Pics attached. 

Cheers guys.

----------


## ryzel

Bump.
No one has ever seen this?

----------


## ryzel

Bump. 
Cant find any photos matching this label or any info...

----------


## Strongblood

I don't think I have heard of this brand either. You can order a Labmax kit and Test it to see if it contains Testosterone Enanthate . The Labmax kit doesn't tell you how much Test is there, it just lets you know that it contains the hormone itself. The only way to really know is to pin it for about 3-4 weeks and get blood work. Good luck bro!

----------


## ryzel

Thanks man !!

----------


## Mrre412

Did you ever get this tested? I was looking at that lab for Dbol .

----------


## SampsonandDelilah

> Did you ever get this tested? I was looking at that lab for Dbol.



You’re about 6 years too late

----------

